# password on internet connection



## digz (Feb 28, 2007)

I want to protect internet access through a password like they do in hotels. For example, as soon as someone opens their web browser, I want a login screen to appear, then they can go to the home page. I want to do this without setting up a proxy. How can I do this?

- Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you encrypt your connection, they'll need the key to connect. If you want something that you can have many passwords, you'll need a server to dish them out.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You would be better of setting up a proxy but I like Johnwill's idea. I guess you would need to be more specific as to what your needs are. Do you have several computers that need to connect to the Internet. Are they connected over the lan or wireless?
IpCop is a pretty good solution for this. Easy to configure and has several addons to do what you want.
http://www.ipcop.org/


----------



## digz (Feb 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I got this idea when I went to a hotel and used the internet connection. My laptop picked up the wireless signal and as soon as I opened IE or Firefox it asked for a password to browse the web. It did this every time I ran the browser.

The laptop's browsers were configured for direct connection to the internet. I'm wondering how to control this behavior with my wireless or wired internet without the use of a proxy?

Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This function is built into the hotels access points. I know on one of the access points at work I can tell it to redirect to a page on access. 

I have never seen this option on home routers.


----------

